# Apprenticeship Opportunity Question



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

careerswitch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> ...


Anything the electricians need done, dig a ditch, get break, sweep the floor, install light bulbs............



> 2) Is having no construction or electrical experience going to make things much harder?


NOPE




> 3) As I'd be taking a pretty decent pay cut during the apprenticeship, would it be a mistake for me to count on getting overtime? Also, can apprentices get laid off during the apprenticeship?


Never place yourself in a position where you expect or think there will be OT that you need to rely on for living. Varies with the locals and the amount of work, in our local I do not believe apprentices are ever laid off. Unless you are a worthless turd.



> 4) I know federal and state taxes are taken out of the paycheck, but is social security and medicare tax also taken out?


Of course



> 5) I think I read somewhere that you can't request any time off during the apprenticeship. I would be very reliable and committed, but I'm just curious if apprentices can take any vacation time during the year and what would happen if you need to call out as an apprentice because you're sick?
> 
> !


Never heard that, our apprentices get holidays and vacation, and if sick stay home I do not want you getting the rest of the crew sick.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Better late than never. I'm only a few years older so take it for what it's worth. Start a really goo d practical exercise program. It is physical work, and it takes a lot longer for your body to adapt at your age. Injury will also be easier because you are not used to it. Area to pay special attention to will be your neck. shoulders, knees, lower back, elbows, and hands. You will spend a lot of time on ladders, so get good boots. I suggest a wedge sole for the extra arch support for ladders. They will keep your feet in a more normal position. The physical aspect of the work won't kill you, but it can wear you down.


----------



## careerswitch (Mar 18, 2017)

Guys, Thank you very much for your replies...all of this helps.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

careerswitch said:


> My questions are:
> 
> 1) In the real day-to-day environment as an apprentice, what is the toughest type of work I should expect to be doing and how much of the day would be spent doing it?


Probably humping material deliveries from where it is to where it's needed, and hammer drilling concrete decks for pipe racks.


> 2) Is having no construction or electrical experience going to make things much harder?


The idea of an apprenticeship is taking someone who knows nothing and turning them into a person who thinks they know everything in 5 years.


> 3) As I'd be taking a pretty decent pay cut during the apprenticeship, would it be a mistake for me to count on getting overtime? Also, can apprentices get laid off during the apprenticeship?


Yes it would be a mistake to count on overtime, at any time in a construction career. You could be on a 7-hour job or a job that's rocking the clock - it's just luck of the draw.

Although you can get laid off, it's rare and if you are there will be little to no wait for another job ticket.


> 4) I know federal and state taxes are taken out of the paycheck, but is social security and medicare tax also taken out?


Yes.


> 5) I think I read somewhere that you can't request any time off during the apprenticeship. I would be very reliable and committed, but I'm just curious if apprentices can take any vacation time during the year and what would happen if you need to call out as an apprentice because you're sick?


You get 2 weeks vacation which you can take after your 1st 6 months. Sick days are something that like anywhere, you want to keep to a minimum. You do not want to be missing work or school, especially school -


> Thank you for taking the time to read my post. Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated!


----------

